# My pulse proportional thermostat isn't working!!!



## jjkhomer (Mar 18, 2014)

I have a pulse proportional thermostat with a 100watt ceramic bulb for my horsefield tortoises Tammy and Georgie but I came to turn my thermostat temperature down using the dial last night, got into to bed and thought nothing of it till this morning.
I never noticed that the light was not flashing like it normally during the night so I did check in the vivarium and it was ice cold in there the thermostat was giving off no heat what so ever even though the dial was around 76 and the light on the thermostat was not on.
So I turned the dial right up to 92 and it came back on, I waited till it heated up and the pulsating Action was working so I then tried to turn the heat down again to see if it would work and as soon as I moved the dial it stopped working again and the temperature dropped so now my tank is going to be stuck on 92 day and night.
I have tried turning it on and off and unplugging it but makes no difference I have only had this thermostat just coming up to 6months this April.
Has anyone got any advice for me as I'm at my wits end! Thanks


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

Can you tell us the make I have a habistat thats like that going to send it back they have a long warranty on microclimate and habistat


----------



## jjkhomer (Mar 18, 2014)

It's a habistat pulse proportional thermostat


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

If you turn the dial down the light will not flash until the temperature has been reached again. It's cutting all power. As to why it's not coming back on when the lower temp has been reached I don't know. Where is the probe located? Is it picking up heat from another enclosure?


----------



## jjkhomer (Mar 18, 2014)

I know it won't flash until it's reached the right temperature but the before it reaches the right temperature the red light stayed till it's reached it but it's not even doing this now! No only got one enclosure I've tried moving the heat senser around different places in the enclosure but still nothing :s


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Give them a call. You have a warranty so should be straight forward to sort out Contact Us


----------



## jjkhomer (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't have the receipt from where I I brought it but i do still have the box.
do you reacon the warranty will still cover it? Can they tell the length of time I've had it from the barcode?


----------

